# Nachkommastellen bei eine double



## sobo85 (20. September 2008)

Ich möchte das meine double-Variabel immer 2 Nachkomastellen anzeigt auch wenn der Wert der in ihr Abeglegt ist eigentlich keine Nachkommastelle hat.

Beispiel: Wert = 2, angezeit werden soll aber 2,00

Danke in Voraus

sobo85


----------



## Masterclavat (20. September 2008)

```
Format(2, "0.00")
```

Gibt dir den String "2,00" zurück.


----------

